# shark fishing on a kayak?



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

anybody ever fish for sharks on a kayak, im thinking about trying it this summer with a friend, i mean whats the worst that can happen


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

bmcox86 said:


> anybody ever fish for sharks on a kayak, im thinking about trying it this summer with a friend, i mean whats the worst that can happen


well one thing is for sure ,you'll drop a little lower on the food chain if you tip over while fighting it


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

im not to worried about tipping over while fighting it, i think if the shark i hook into is that big, i will cut the line, also im thinking of getting outriggers to make it more stable so i can pull in one of those monsters
anybody wanna come down an join me next week, i got plenty of fish oil and bluefish chum


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Im down with tanglin with some big sharks. What rods and reels you using for these guys?


----------



## jrocket567 (Mar 14, 2007)

Don't forget your Colt .45 and a video camera opcorn: 

Jay


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

riley im thinking about geting at tld 25 for them, or im thinking about a 6/0 penn


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Sounds good. That should hold plenty of line. You could have a big one and a smaller one. The smaller one could you have some fun with...


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i wanna go for a slay ride


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

yeah you're going for a SLAY ride alright


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

my sleigh ride might end up a slay ride, harsh reality or a mere consquence:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

All i can say is be careful. The guys down in texas do it quite a bit with success, but just know what you're getting into.

I'll be playing with the blacktips off the beach here starting in june if you wanna come join in on the retardedness .


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i dont no about black tips but i do wanna make it up there to do some redfishing, i still havent got one yet, i dont no what im doing wrong


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Hey bryan we can give the reds a try on sat if u want. Im sure we can find some.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

sure, but i have no idea where to look, theres alot of fishy looking places in murrells inlet but i never catch any, its up to u, where do u wanna go look for them


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Not sure. There could be some pups in the surf, but i dont do any fishin in the back waters so i dont really know where to look. Im down with anything as long as we are catchin fish.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

I've gone shark yaking with and without outriggers. USE THE OUTRIGGERS! I felt much safer fighting them when I knew they couldn't sink me as easily. Fishing them from a yak is a rush and a great bit of fun for a reason. It's much more dangerous than from shore. So bring a knife and snips to cut leaders. You don't so much land them as bring them as near your yak as you feel comfortable and cut them free. Nothing is more thrilling than seeing a shark bigger than your yak swim up a chum line. Then when you get back on shore at the end of the day you [email protected] yourself realizing that a shark bigger than your yak is way to big to tangle with! So keep all baits pre cut and sealed in zip locs along with a chum bag tossed downstream a good 5-10 yds from your yak. you want to keep your yak as bait-smell free as possible. keep them interested in your baits, not this strange polyurethane treat floating under them.
tight lines and good luck, I'll be out there this summer when the sharks run hard up my coast.
:fishing:


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

I remember a couple years ago some guys on a fishing boat videod a 15' long 12' round pregnant great white off the Virginia coast. I kinda suggest if you catch her to just cut the line.....


----------

